# Know Your Temps : TrolleyDave



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Daois
NDStemp
dinofan01
Curley5959
Toni Plutonij
superdude
Minox_IX
Lubbo
mcjones92
luke_c
Hop2089
Banger
asdf
Blebleman
Thordrian
Neschn
Sonicslasher
Law
silent sniper
Vidboy10
Vulpes Abnocto
OldBoy
Lordpoketehpenguin
Brian117
Nin10doFan
Gullwing
Sterl500
Rock Raiyu
Joe88
shinkukage09
mercluke
Sharpz
Masterchamber
El-ahrairah
Eternal Myst
.Radiant
zeromac
Tekkin88
iPikachu
MegaAce™
Shakraka
Maz7006
DSGamer64
Heran Bago
Orc (Answers here!)
tinymonkeyt
Xcalibur
Domination
Dwight
rockstar
Overlord Nadrian
saxamo





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




There is no more this season! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In the spotlight this session is : *TrolleyDave
*


----------



## Gore (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you often ride trolleys?
Favorite DS game?
^Wii?
^PSP?
Current cellular telephone?
Favorite swear?
What is your view on abortion?
Split a jay?
How many g's in a twenty?





?
Sweet-ass car or sweet ass-car?
Do you shake your fist at damn teenagers?
Do you want to?
Would you shake that fist at me?
Ever heard of a Gore?
Is the joke of playallday being cheap hilarious?
Ever heard of The Adventures of Duane and BrandO?
Own any guns?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2010)

Fucking yes! Time for some British questions!

- On a scale of 1 to 10, how much does it hurt to have your empire go from half the globe to a small island?
- Chav or guido?
- Tea or tea?
- How much snow did you get?
- DrolleyTave?
- Bad accent or bad-ass accent?
- Crumpets or krump its?
- My back hurts. Can you help?
- Paper or plastic?
- Leather or lace?
- Rubber or latex?
- Am I first in line for the next KYT session?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi ^-^
Do you know me?
Can I be in the next session?
How many DS games do you own?
If you could be anyone in the world who would you be?
If you could be anything in the what, what would that be?
Have you ever watched The Labyrinth?
M3 or R4?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 15, 2010)

Do u leik me?


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

How are you today?
So..yeah, actually zeromac's got a good question there..so I'll just steal it: Do you like me?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2010)

Why aren't you a moderator yet?  (TrolleyDave for mod!)


What social or political activist do you most admire?

What are your favorite stand-up comedians?

What kind of person were you in your youth (school, hobbies, etc.)?

Do you have any pets?

Favorite ice cream flavor:

Are you a fan of the electric blues?

Whats the first site you visit when you get on the comp?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 15, 2010)

Just one.






Name that Movie!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Just one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



way too easy! Cmon! One of my favorite movies btw.

*ahem*

Boxers or briefs, or...commando?

If you were a troll living under a bridge, what would your riddle be?

Do you do any drugs/drink/smoke?

Favorite video game of all time?

Favorite video game of 2009?

What are your new years resolutions?

Why are you awesome?


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Would you want to have tea and crumpets with the Queen?
2. Ever considered going to Australia?
3. What is you favourite console of all time?
4. Any idea when the next season will start?
5. Enjoying Assassin's Creed 2?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 15, 2010)

Favorite candy?
Most memorable experience of your childhood?
How come in all your pictures, it looks like you live in some cardboard box? (No offense to your living quarters =P)


----------



## Domination (Jan 15, 2010)

Why do you like to spread your crappy and half-assed attempts at propaganda all the time?
Can't you see your ideology is crap?
You should support my ideology!
I know you aspire to be like Gordon Brown, right?
Or was I wrong and your idol is really George Bush?
If you were Prime Minister of U.K., would you be the Bill Clinton of U.K.?
I'm gonna continue asking the next time, anticipate it.


----------



## updowners (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you solve a 3x3x3 Rubik's cube? If so, how fast?
Have you finished Hotel Dusk before?
Are you anticipating a localisation of the sequel?
What do you think about the users on these forums?
Is there anything hard about organising the KYT?
Do you like my sig?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi TrolleyDave?
Favorite franchise?
Sony or Microsoft?
Yes or No?
Do you really like GBATemp?
Are these boring questions?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 15, 2010)

Why do you hate me TrolleyDave? Is it my attitude? Is it my ears?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 15, 2010)

want a cardboard box?


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 15, 2010)

OH SHIT! ITS TROLLEY DAVE!!!

CAN I HAS YOUR AUTOGRAPH!?!?!
WAFFLES OR PANCAKES!?!?!?
WHY DO ALWAYS PUT AWESOME VIDEOS UP IN MY THREAD AND ON MY FACEBOOK!?!?!!1
Metal?
Opeth?
Candy?
Pimping?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 15, 2010)

Why so awesome?
I like you. Do you like me?
Commodore 64 or Amiga? In case of Amiga, which model?
What do you think of that handsome brit of a Hadrian?
Favourite retro game?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 15, 2010)

Is your name Trolley, or Dave?
PSPgo or DSi LL?
Axe or Tag?
MSN or AIM?
GBATemp or.. or.. who am I kidding there is no alternative to GBATemp


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey mate!

1. Name origin?
2. Brian117 or Hadrian?
3. Did you ever pick up Halo 3 yet?
4. Favorite food?
5. Would you ever consider liking guys? (don't be shhhhy)
6. That is all. Boring amirite?


----------



## Law (Jan 15, 2010)

will you share your weed with me?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 15, 2010)

Trolley, mate!

1. How are you?
2. I agree with flameiguana.  Why the hell aren't you a mod yet?!
3. If an unstoppable cannonball were to hit an immovable wall, what would happen?
4. 
5. Why do ninjas skip #4?
6. What causes more HP damage, a backhanded slap by you, or a Lombardi slap by Toni Hadrian?
7. You're a character in a fighting game.  What's your finishing move?
8. What's your finishing move IRL?
9. What's more evil, punching women, or accepting a false god over the flying spaghetti monster?  
10. Why don't Americans have NHS?  Britain implemented NHS after being bombed the shit out of in WWII.  If terrorists attack the US until we have NHS, have they done more bad (killing innocent civilians), or more good (inadvertently ensuring the health of every US citizen for generations to come)?
11. If I were to come to the UK, what would be the chances of running into you at a pub?
12. I have twin ninjas hiding in every one of my posts.  Can you find them?   If you do, you must protect their secret location.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Do you often ride trolleys? *Nope, I push them, petrol is expensive and I'm doing my bit to help the country*
> Favorite DS game? *I couldn't pick just one but the type of games I play on it are mostly stuff like Trauma Center, Emergency, RPGs like Rune Factory and that kind of stuff.*
> ^Wii? *Sega Saturn and SNES FTW!*
> ^PSP? *PCP*
> ...


----------



## Elritha (Jan 15, 2010)

Will you miss these 'Know Your Temps' sessions until they start again?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Name that Movie! *Young Guns 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why do you like to spread your crappy and half-assed attempts at propaganda all the time? *Because it's better than yours you capitalist!*
> Can't you see your ideology is crap? *If I wasn't blinded by how brilliant it is I probably would.*
> You should support my ideology! *Capitalism is the cancer of human will.*
> I know you aspire to be like Gordon Brown, right? *You aspire to be a sweaty sock puppet?*
> ...


----------



## House Spider (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you hate Ireland?
Goth?


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay! He likes me!
Now for an actual question that doesn't make me seem like a fangirl: What the **ck is a "cracking lass"?!?!


----------



## Domination (Jan 15, 2010)

Since rockstar has been suspended from posting, he asked me to help him post



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> can you post this in daves kyt:
> 
> Favorites:
> Food
> ...



You know... The boring and generic crap that even more modern teenagers than me will ask. And no, I don't watch American Idol, only season I would have watched was Season 5 cos I kinda liked Daughtry.

THIS IS NOT MY QUESTIONING, I would be back with a fierce onslaught of astonishingly deep and amazingly thought-provoking questions of great insight that has never been seen neither before nor after the dawn of mankind. Anticipate it, Davey.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 15, 2010)

How's your health mate?  Did the docs get everything sorted out?  

Did you have a good Christmas / New Years / Holidays?  

Did I miss anything good over the last 4 - 5 months?  

When the hell are we going to have a beer together?  Stupid ocean.  

Seriously, you kick ass.  Hope all is well.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 15, 2010)

@ Guild Mcommunist: when last did America have an empire?

England + cricket =?
Favorite sport?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> OH SHIT! ITS TROLLEY DAVE!!! *Neeeeeeeschn me old mucker!*
> 
> CAN I HAS YOUR AUTOGRAPH!?!?! *You can.  You won't get much for it on eBay yet though.*
> WAFFLES OR PANCAKES!?!?!? *Pancakes!*
> ...


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you be my daddy?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Trolley, mate! *Densetsu! How you doing mate?*
> 
> 1. How are you? *I great mate!  Been harassing racists on Facebook for the last few days, bigot hunting should be an olympic sport!*
> 2. I agree with flameiguana.  Why the hell aren't you a mod yet?! *I don't contribute that much, I just talk alot! [b/]
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Can you be my daddy? *Are you over the age of consent, and what type of daddy do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

Two pretty chicks French kissing...win?
The Warriors is a great film...agree?
Favourite big titted porno chick?
Spider-Man movie reboot is fucking stupid unless its a take on Ultimate Spider-Man...agree?
You click on a torrent and there is a really hot looking chick, she has everything you desire in a woman but it turns our she has a penis...would you have a good old go on it anyway?
Orc or Polly?
An attractive lady is wearing a shirt/blouse, you notice that you can look through where she buttons up and you can see her breats sitting in her bra...its gay if you don't look right?
Do you think the forum would be interested in seeing my brand new Ghostbusters underpants?
Does it shock you that they are only my second pair because I only wear them when I'm cold?
Would it shock you if the other pair were Back To The Future underpants?
When someone says "your gay" do you feel like responding, "what about my gay?"?
Being Human is pretty good, apparently the Americans are doing their own version...shit idea?
Another TV question, your favourite pornstar is being fucked by a t******...could you still get over seeing it?  I mean technically its still a bloke doing her but...I dunno...feels wrong.
Public Image reforming to make new material...it cant end well right?

EDIT:  What's this fish doing in my bed?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2010)

1) Cornish pasty, scotch egg, pork pie and other "traditional" snack foods of this island we find ourselves on- which one do you miss the most when you go abroad for a length of time?

2) Last (or notable) time you were "stopped" from doing something for lack of a fairly pointless certificate?

3) Worst booze you ever found yourself drinking either through lack of a good source, lack of money or otherwise?

4) Choice "I woke up ........" after a night out story?

5) Last thing you built from junk or repaired because of boredom?

6) Crude joke/phrase you care to share here?

7) Backflip or frontflip?

8) Last tool you purchased?

9) Last good show you saw on ITV?

10) Game console you "neglected" somewhat and subsequently had a great time on a few years later?

11) Horror films of the last 10 years- a couple that I or the 'temp at large might not have seen and really should see?

12) GBAtemp meetup and you get to pick an activity at some point during it- what, why, when and where?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Two pretty chicks French kissing...win? *Not just win.... WIN!*
> The Warriors is a great film...agree? *Loved it, but the DVD version with added scenes sucked.  The extra scenes slowed the pace down and some of em were totally pointless.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 15, 2010)

What are the long term effects of pot?

Bong or blunt? 

Can I have some?


----------



## EnnEss (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you know me?
Do you like PAII?
Is it snowing where you live?
Did you ever swim in a beach?
Do you have an iPhone?
Do you WANT an iPhone? (If you don't have one)
Do you use emulators?
sdrawkcab daer uoy nac? (If you didn't understand this, just write "No" as an answer.
Male or Female?
Do you read?
Are you at home right now?
Kid, teen or adult?
Active or lazeh?
Do you like Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches? (Yeukh!)
NDS flashcards, original gamecarts, emulators or none?
Have you been to Dubai?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> What are the long term effects of pot? *Not owning as many material possessions as you'd have if you didn't.*
> 
> Bong or blunt?  *A big fat packed to the brim bong!*
> 
> ...


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

What was the first video game you ever played?


----------



## prowler (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you speak Welsh?
What made you join on the first of January '07?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> What was the first video game you ever played? *Donkey Kong, at the Skyway Plaza bowling alley in Burlington, Ontario.  I don't remember the exact date but it was a momentous day!*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(deanxxczx @ Jan 15 2010, 07:07 PM) Can you speak Welsh? *Nope, haven't got the brain capacity to learn other languages.  My sister can speak it though, and my Dad's Welsh anyway.*
> What made you join on the first of January '07? *I'd written an app that I uploaded to old official R4 forums and someone suggested I come here and upload it.  It's been like a second home ever since!*


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 15, 2010)

Venom is good shit, first black metal band evar!


----------



## playallday (Jan 15, 2010)

NeSchn, playallday or Brian117? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How many games do you OWN?

How many games do you less then legally own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do I keep thinking your a staff member?

Hadrian or Toni?

Zelda or Mario?

360, PS3, PC or Wii?

Play any music?

How's life in the UK?

Will you go on Tempcast soon?

Windows, Mac or Linux?  (hint: Linux is the only right answer)

Thoughts on my epicness?

At what age did you play your first game?

What was the first console you ever got?


----------



## iFish (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey buddy!!!

how would life be in 2d?
what if life was a side scroller?
what is your look on fish?
you gonna get the supercard dstwo?
would you be my RollySlave?
do you like me?
am i fawsome, fawsome mean fucking awesome?
is toni sexy?
who is the hottest temper?
why dont you have any clear pictures of yourself on facebook?
is it hard answering so many questions?

bye bye m,ate


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 15, 2010)

Ireland or Scotland
Why do I also always think you're part of the staff
Sword or the Pen
Xbox 360 or PS3
DS, DSL or DSi
Yellow or Yellow
Green or Pancakes
Cat Orc or Hadrian
? or >

have fun


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2010)

Chalk or cheese
Country or town 
+ or -


----------



## playallday (Jan 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> what is your look on fish?  *Salmon with lemon juice can't be beat.*


I know I wasn't asked this but I'll answer anyways.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 16, 2010)

What has made this newest NTM game go so well? Is it the time between the rounds, or all the new players?

Now that you don't have KYT threads to post, how will you occupy your time?

Should I join this "Start the revolution" group on Facebook?

Do you find it narcissistic to befriend your alternate account on FB?

I've seen three of your facial expressions. Are there any others? (No, the "Oh" face doesn't count)

If the internet is a series of tubes, why can't you blow smoke down them? (broadband shotgun hit!)

Have we mentioned how much you're appriciated in the community for your work with threads such as KYT and NTM? Because you certainly are my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers mate.



I wish you a fruitful Twenty-Ten, mate!


----------



## Domination (Jan 16, 2010)

Back... With a fierce and unrivaled vengeance!

*Questions with regards to Britain:*
What do you think of my English?
Is it better than yours?
If it is, then you are a failure as a brit, aren't you?
I'm an official citizen of a country that used to officially be a Crown Colony of Great Britain, does that make me and my forefathers British?
Do you agree when family guy said British are lovely people?
British men are sexy.
Are you a welsh man?
I wish to know more about the Queen's German blood origin.

*Questions about music:*
Best British hard rock band?(Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Sabbath, etc)
Best British heavy metal band?(Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, etc)
Best British rock band?(Beatles, The Who, Rolling Stones, etc)
Best British punk band?(Pistols, Clash, etc)
Best British alternative band?(Radiohead, Muse, etc.)
Best Brit pop band?(Oasis, Blur, etc.)
Favorite genre?
Opinion on pop?
Who do you think is better at rock music? U.S. or U.K.?
Do you think Miley Cyrus is really that bad?

*Questions about politics:*
What exactly does your ideology comprise of? Explain it down to every single minor detail.
Do you really wish to continue fooling yourself that your sloppy and horrendous ideology is better than mine?
Or are you just trying to keep your pride because a teenager who only started dabbing into the world of politics 2 years ago thinks up a better ideology than you?
What is so bad about capitalism to garner extreme hate from you?
How long has Great Britain not been "great"?
Do you agree that political correctness is intellectually challenged?
America has some interesting elections don't you think?
But when the leaders get their seat, they aren't really that interesting any more, right?

*Questions about you:*
What is your job? Explain your job scope, working hours, etc.
Or are you really homeless and live in a cardboard box?
How irritated are you presently after answering all the questions?
Play a sport?
Play an instrument?
Family Guy, Cleaveland Show, South Park or Simpsons?
Opinion on social etiquette?
Are you narcissist? 
Can you sing?

I'm done. SUCH A LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG LIST! I am awesome. You are not. Boo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I'm just kidding, you are awesome and I love you, Dave ;wub;, sorry for wasting so much of your time, you can ignore most of the questions if you want.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 16, 2010)

You guys are tryin  to kill him with all these questions!

Trolley are you ok?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Trolley?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2010)

If you could fly, would you fly?
How many cat boys do you know?
GBA or ngage?
If you knew me, would you buy me a beer?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?
Ubuntu or Fedora?
Mac Or Windows?
Big ass hammer or big ass ax?
Have you ever watched any of The Angry Video Game Nerd's videos?





 ?





 ?
Glass half empty or half full?
Am I cute?
Are all my questions annoying you?
Have you ever seen a one eyed bull frog?
Back to question 1, where would you fly to?
Would you like some pie right now?
Do these spambots annoy you as well?
If you could would you throw rocks at them with me?
Edit: Forgot something, I vote TrolleyDave to be a moderator!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *I only know of one, but I shall protect it's location even if means biting my own tongue during torture.*


If you know where one is, the other is just on the other side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Bad-ass pirate, or bad ass-pirate?  
2. If you could fly at the speed of light, where would you go?  
3. Why hasn't this topic replaced the forum rules?  Blasphemy!
4. 
5. I read another topic of yours long ago.  When I wanted to read it again, I couldn't find it.  It was the one about your proposal for a GBAtemp elite force dedicated to knocking on the doors of trolls and bitch-slapping them.  Where is that thread?!?!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 16, 2010)

Why do you hate well focused photos so much?

Could you beat Andre the Giant's corpse in a fight?

And my standard KYT question, If you were a tree, what tree would you be? (bonus points if you know where that came from)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2010)

Revolutionize is....?

Steak or Carrots?

Nintendo DS or PSP?

Wii, 360 or PS3?

Coffee or tea?

For 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or against it?

Like snow or hate it?


----------



## iFish (Jan 16, 2010)

are you busy?
do you see how hard this is?
do you love me?
do i love me?
do you like rolling in dirt?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2010)

Where is everyone?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> NeSchn, playallday or Brian117?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Back... With a fierce and unrivaled vengeance!
> 
> *Questions with regards to Britain:*
> What do you think of my English? *It's better than most English teenagers.*
> ...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 17, 2010)

Why do you always look so friendly on pictures you take?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 17, 2010)

Let's make a deal, I'll pay you the flight from UK to Germany and we'll fight on the streets here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Don't take it seriously, I'm not that good at fighting.


----------



## Minox (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, so we know you're Dave, but why Trolley?
Cuddled to death by kitten or torn apart by a shark?
Favorite animal?
Pie/cake?
If you said cake in the above question - why so traitorous?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Let's make a deal, I'll pay you the flight from UK to Germany and we'll fight on the streets here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2010)

And thus concludes this season of Know Your Temps!  I'd like to say thanks to everyone who took part, all the tempers in the spotlight and all the tempers who asked the questions!  It was great fun reading all the questions and answers.  Here's hoping we see you all again next season!


----------

